

Ask HN: When people say "we use Scala for our API" what do they mean? - user1241320

Scalatra? Play? Finagle? Lift?
======
kclay
Well for me It would mean I used Play! The fact that its built on netty (non-
blocking io) and is by default async that and its Iteratee and Enumerator
makes it real nice for api dev.

~~~
Evbn
Poe'd?

This is exactly the buzzword mumbo jumbo that OP was asking to have clarified.

------
playing_colours
We use Unfiltered. Playframework/Scalatra are also considered as good
alternatives.

------
bschiett
They are clueless and don't know java is a programming language for lamers.

~~~
lutusp
> They are clueless and don't know java is a programming language for lamers.

The claim "java is a programming language for lamers" is only true if
portability isn't important. Portability is important. Android's reliance on
Java proves that.

If you had simply said that Java is a sucky, crippled language, I would have
agreed.

~~~
taf2
I'm not sure portability is why android has java as its primary language ...
For example <http://developer.android.com/tools/sdk/ndk/index.html>

------
room271
We use Scalatra. It doesn't do too much/get in the way.

